# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Luminous mushroom of Singapore

## kuching

During my recent trip to Singapore, my outdoor friends showed me the luminous mushroom, scientific name: _Mycena illuminans_
(which can glow in darkness) on the forest floor inside a secondary forest of Singapore. Exposure time is 15 minutes, ISO is set in between 400 to 800.



More photos of this mushroom can be found in this website:

http://www.wildborneo.com.my/thumbs.php?k=mushroom




Turn off the light, it glows!




turn on the flash light:





Turn off again....





Turn on.




Turn off.





turn on.

----------


## kuching

_Mycena illuminans_







The most wanted man in Singapore!

----------


## Merviso

Hahaha... Michael, lucky you don't look anything like Selamat!  :Grin: 

This mushroom is very interesting indeed. Wonder if we can keep it in a nano tank at home... It will then becomes the focus of the room after lights off...  :Kiss:

----------


## kuching

> Hahaha... Michael, lucky you don't look anything like Selamat! 
> 
> This mushroom is very interesting indeed. Wonder if we can keep it in a nano tank at home... It will then becomes the focus of the room after lights off...



Yup, luckily I didn't meet selamat.

----------


## celticfish

kuching you're a riot!  :Laughing: 
Anyways thanks for the luminous mushroom picture.
I had no idea we had this at all!  :Embarassed:

----------


## luenny

Michael,
You came to Singapore recently? Aiya, should have told us, we go out with you. Anyway, I've seen those mushroom before, didn't know that they glow in the dark.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Wow I didn't even know we have these on our shores.

----------


## kuching

This mushroom can be found almost anywhere in humid / damp places.....

I was in S'pore during last weekend.

----------


## inimicus

Wow..really didn't know they exist here in our natural habitat.

How did you spot them? Do they give off a faint glow or are they pretty obvious with the naked eye? 
As your camera settings are: Exposure time is 15 minutes, ISO is set in between 400 to 800.
My friend was telling me with an exposure time that long the mushrooms would barely be glowing when we look at them.

----------


## kuching

> Wow..really didn't know they exist here in our natural habitat.
> 
> How did you spot them? Do they give off a faint glow or are they pretty obvious with the naked eye? 
> As your camera settings are: Exposure time is 15 minutes, ISO is set in between 400 to 800.
> My friend was telling me with an exposure time that long the mushrooms would barely be glowing when we look at them.


In a pitch dark environment, it is very obvious to spot them...

----------


## limz_777

interesting find , yes we do have luminous mushroom

----------


## shrimppaste

AHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO I AM RIGHT!!!!!!!!!! ANd my wife thought I was crazy!!!!!!!!! I am so happy! I was at night safari some months back and I saw something glowing slightly and upon further inspection it's a mushrrom and I told her and she said I must be on mushroom!!!!

----------


## hwchoy

if you had been through infantry school I would thought they would mention the luminous fungi on the forest floor.

----------

